# Black Screen with Taskbar



## andrewg1112 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Recently my laptop is giving me a problem. I was cleaning it up by uninstalling unused programs and deleting documents and files no longer needed. After doing all this and running CCleaner, I restarted by laptop. I noticed that it took an unusually long time to start up and log in. When it finally logged in, I was a at a blank purple screen... my Start screen. I was able to open the task manager and get to the desktop where my background is just black, but i have the taskbar. The taskbar only has the start button, which I cannot press, and the battery, internet, sound icons on the lower right. I am unable to click any of these icons though. I cannot access the charms bar or anything Windows 8 Start menu related. No icons or programs are there for me to click, so the only way to access anything is by beginning a new task from the task manager. I tried to restore my laptop, but it did not fix the problem. So then I decided to do a factory reset (I saved all important files to a flash stick), but Windows 8 requires a media or installation disc, which I do not have because I downloaded the Windows 8 update. Does anyone have any idea how to fix this? I do not think accidentally deleted any important files originally, because I was mainly just deleting from My Documents. How can I reset the laptop without the installation disc, or how can I obtain an installation disc without having to rebuy Windows 8? Thanks


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Don't run ccleaner. There is no way for a program to know whether a registry key is needed by another program. We have many user who come here after using ccleaner which messed up their PC.

Also, as if you don't know already, OS upgrades are a bad idea, primarily because you don't get a full installation disc, which you need when you need to re-install.

See if you can borrow a Win 8 disc from a friend.


----------



## andrewg1112 (Jan 24, 2014)

Is CCleaner okay if I don't use the registry cleaner? Or should I just stay away from it totally? Is there another program that you would suggest?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Most people say it is ok to to run ccleaner, just avoid the registry cleaner part.


----------

